# hibernating fire belly newts



## fionayee (May 1, 2009)

:welcome:

im new to breeding fire belly newts so any breeding tips would be appreciated.Anyway,im thinking of hibernating my newts because i've heard it encourages mating...I have gotten premission from my dad to hibernate my newts in the refrigerator,although in a different compartment from the food compartment.My dad told me that the newts might freeze but i am negative about it,but just to confirm,will they freeze?


----------



## morg (Jul 20, 2007)

fire bellied newts do not need hibernating to bring them into breeding condition.
A period of cooler temperatures over the winter, along with the correct photoperiod should work if you have a pair mature enough to breed.

They could even breed without any drop in temperature, as long as the get the correct photoperiod over the winter months.

Caudata Culture Species Entry - Cynops orientalis - Chinese firebelly


----------



## fionayee (May 1, 2009)

okay,thanks morg.If I may ask,how many celcius/fahrenheit should the tempreture be?


----------



## morg (Jul 20, 2007)

check out the link on my previous post for a detailed care sheet, but from personal experience,the temperature in my newt room goes down to around 12-15c through the cooler months, then rises naturally in spring-summer.
I try my hardest to keep the temperatures down at around 20-23c as much as posssible during the summer, higher temperatures than this can cause problems for fire bellied,[and most] newts.


----------



## fionayee (May 1, 2009)

the tempreture around here is always around 25c and higher reaching 37c at times,but my newts seem fine with it and all seem prefectly healthy.Thanks again


----------



## fionayee (May 1, 2009)

*I've started cooling them.*

:2thumb: i've started cooling 2 of my newts,i've got 5 but im planning on breeding a pair first.If they breed successfully then i'll cool another pair.Also,one of my newt's tail started curling up when i cooled the water slightly,is it normal or abnormal?


----------



## morg (Jul 20, 2007)

Cynops kept at temperatures above those reccomended on the care sheet can cause stress to the animal and make them unnaturally succeptable to disease and fungal infections, To keep these newts healthy you really should try to find them somewhere cooler, I know this is sometimes difficult in our cetraly heated houses but 37 is amazingly high to keep a temperate amphibian

.
Do not try to cool the water too much too quickly as extreme temperature changes can put the newts into shock, severely effecting the animals immune system, and again leaving it suycceptable to disease.
To cool the animals slowly, transfer the whole set up to somewhere cool, and let the water cool down over a number of days.

If you can manage to do this and the newts havent been cooled before,you may be able to bring them into breeding condition without the need of changing photoperiod?


----------



## morg (Jul 20, 2007)

Chinese Fire Belly Newt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## fionayee (May 1, 2009)

:closed:


----------

